# Still Room in WAFA and SWR



## RRHB (Feb 5, 2007)

There are still a few slots open in our WAFA course on 5/14 and in our SWR course on 5/21. Both courses held at River Runners at Fishermen's Bridge on the Arkansas. WAFA will include CPR.
Free camping on-site and discount for working guides.
Send an e-mail to [email protected] for details


----------



## oarbender (Feb 3, 2007)

"still room in our course"..(SWRT)........what are your creds for instruction?


----------



## RRHB (Feb 5, 2007)

*Still room in our course*

WAFA is through WMA and SWR is through Rescue 3, both nationally accredited, all graduates will be certified through these national organizations.


----------



## raft3plus (Apr 24, 2004)

Do you still need to add raft guides for this season?


----------



## RRHB (Feb 5, 2007)

*raft guides....*

We are set for now with returning crew, drop by during the season to see if anything has opened up. Best to apply before April 1st.


----------

